# Problems with openrc+tuxonice+fbconcoder+lvm2+custom init

## Uzytkownik

Hello. I tried to install fbconcoder to my system with openrc+tuxonice+fbconcoder+lvm2. It works on resume/suspend/... but after boot it:

Shows initial kernel messages

Switches to theme just on OpenRC boot informing that kernel is being initialized

Switches to kernel messages on udev

Switches to normal boot around NetworkManager (I have halless system BTW).

My initrd:

```
dir   /bin                           0755 0 0

file   /bin/busybox                  /bin/busybox   0755 0 0

file   /bin/lvm                  /sbin/lvm.static0755 0 0

dir   /dev                           0755 0 0

dir   /dev/fb                           0755 0 0

dir   /dev/misc                        0755 0 0

dir   /dev/vc                           0755 0 0

nod   /dev/console                        0600 0 0   c  5   1

nod   /dev/null                        0600 0 0   c  1   3

nod   /dev/snapshot                        0600 0 0   c 10 231

nod   /dev/tty1                        0600 0 0   c  4   0

dir   /etc                           0755 0 0

dir   /etc/splash                        0755 0 0

dir   /etc/splash/natural_gentoo                  0755 0 0

dir   /etc/splash/natural_gentoo/images               0755 0 0

file   /etc/splash/natural_gentoo/images/silent-1680x1050.jpg   /etc/splash/natural_gentoo/images/silent-1680x1050.jpg   0644 0 0

file   /etc/splash/natural_gentoo/images/verbose-1680x1050.jpg   /etc/splash/natural_gentoo/images/verbose-1680x1050.jpg   0644 0 0

file   /etc/splash/natural_gentoo/1680x1050.cfg      /etc/splash/natural_gentoo/1680x1050.cfg      0644 0 0

slink   /etc/splash/tuxonice               /etc/splash/natural_gentoo            0755 0 0

file   /etc/splash/luxisri.ttf               /etc/splash/luxisri.ttf               0644 0 0

dir   /lib64                           0755 0 0

dir   /lib64/splash                        0755 0 0

dir   /lib64/splash/proc                     0755 0 0

dir   /lib64/splash/sys                     0755 0 0

dir   /proc                           0755 0 0

dir   /mnt                           0755 0 0

dir   /root                           0770 0 0

dir   /sbin                           0755 0 0

file   /sbin/fbcondecor_helper               /sbin/fbcondecor_helper               0755 0 0

slink   /sbin/splash_helper               /sbin/fbcondecor_helper               0755 0 0

file   /sbin/tuxoniceui_fbsplash            /sbin/tuxoniceui_fbsplash            0755 0 0

file   /sbin/tuxoniceui_text               /sbin/tuxoniceui_text               0755 0 0

dir   /sys                           0755 0 0

file   /init                     /usr/src/init   0755 0 0

```

My init:

```
#!/bin/busybox ash

local X ROOT RUNLEVEL INIT

# Preliminary stuff

mount -t proc proc /proc

mount -t sysfs sysfs /sys

mdev -s

/bin/lvm vgchange -ay picard-main

# Try to resume. This never returns if it succeeds

test -e /sys/power/tuxonice/do_resume && echo 1 > /sys/power/tuxonice/do_resume

#/bin/resume

# Parse the command line for relevant options.

INIT=/sbin/init

RESCUE=""

for X in `cat /proc/cmdline`

do

        case "$X" in

                root=*) ROOT=${X#root=} ;;

                [0-6Ss]) RUNLEVEL=${X} ;;

                init=*) INIT=${X#init=} ;;

                rescue) RESCUE="rescue" ;;

        esac

done

if [ x${RESCUE} = xrescue ]

then

        busybox ash

fi

# Mount and switch root.

mount -o ro ${ROOT} /mnt

umount -f /sys || umount -l /sys

umount -f /proc || umount -l /proc

exec switch_root /mnt ${INIT} ${RUNLEVEL}

```

In kernel parameters:

```
CONFIG_CMDLINE="root=/dev/mapper/... splash=theme:natural_gentoo consol=tty1"
```

Kernel parameters in grub:

```
root=/dev/mapper/... ro
```

I tried also quite as I found it used to work.

----------

## Gankfest

Here is my grub.conf:

```
kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32@60,mtrr:3,ywrap,quiet,fadein,fadeout,splash=silent,theme:gentoo-blue CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

There is some info here about different options and other useful information you might find helpful. I can say on mine that it works fine in silent and verbose mode only problem is that at the beginning sometimes it loads fine right after the first 5 lines of kernel execution and then sometimes it tries to load, the screen goes blank and then loads at rc-update. This could be an internal bug that I don't care to much to report as people wouldn't fix it anyway and just rely on me to do it, or that I'm using a T.V as a monitor and it has to switch from 1360x768 resolution to 1024x768, but I don't care enough to go out of my way for a boot-splash personally, you could also check the Gentoo-wiki and make sure you set everything up properly!

----------

## Uzytkownik

 *paradox6996 wrote:*   

> Here is my grub.conf:
> 
> ```
> kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32@60,mtrr:3,ywrap,quiet,fadein,fadeout,splash=silent,theme:gentoo-blue CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm.

1. I don't have some options like "Video mode selection support"

2. Why uvesafb is needed? The default framebuffer of intel (supplied with modesetting) works fine (it's more as if the problem was in openrc and/or console) displaying splash (initially & for tuxonice_fbsplash). 

3. There is no such package as bootsplash - nor service BTW

It seems to be terrible out-of-date.

----------

## Gankfest

Hmmm...

1. I didn't say copy mine it was just an example.

2. Use whatever frame buffer you want they all work just fine.

3. What your doing is a boot splash, you use splash-utilities to create the initrd image and fbcondecor to render it! duh^100

This sentence doesn't make any sense:

 *Quote:*   

> It seems to be terrible out-of-date.

 

Sense your so smart and know exactly what your doing, Here is Google go be pro and figure it out, sense it is an easy problem to fix! ;P

----------

## Uzytkownik

 *paradox6996 wrote:*   

> Hmmm...
> 
> 1. I didn't say copy mine it was just an example.
> 
> 2. Use whatever frame buffer you want they all work just fine.
> ...

 

I'm sorry if I was rude - I didn't intend to.

The guide was from 2005 and as far as I know in graphics changed a lot in Linux. To begin with the modesetting was introduced and, according to at least some people claim that I should not use any other framebuffer device (inteldrmfb which loads by default should be sufficient).The posts after 2006 reports problems. The option I suppose to enable is no longer there. So I guess it makes sense to state that it is out-of-date; maybe terrible is overstatement.

----------

## Gankfest

when you added fbcondecor to the rc-update, did you add it to default or boot, adding fbcondecor to boot instead of default will make the splash start up earlier in the loading process, also adding these parameters to the cmd line will make it so it is more presentable and un-choppy:

```
splash=silent,fadein,fadeout,quiet
```

This is why I showed you my grub.conf, and the reason for linking the old guide is because it explains what those options do exactly. You can also check the guide for configuring a bootsplash here. Since everyone's setup is different it is hard to determine the exact issue since non of us are sitting in front of your computer. The best way to get it to work is to tinker with different settings until you find it working to your liking, that's how I do mine; and figure everyone else does it the same.

----------

## Gavin_darkglider

There is a tool for making a initrd for this, so it works right after the bootloader, but grub can be a pain to configure for this....... for an example here is my grub. conf......

```

title  Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /bzImage splash=silent,fadein,theme:Theme_Name video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=792 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 root=/dev/sda3

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd-1024x768

```

the vga= might be different for your setup....... and the too to create the initrd is splash_geninitrd

if that doesnt help refer to http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fbsplash

----------

## Uzytkownik

 *paradox6996 wrote:*   

> when you added fbcondecor to the rc-update, did you add it to default or boot, adding fbcondecor to boot instead of default will make the splash start up earlier in the loading process,

 

I had it in boot as was suggested on wiki.

 *paradox6996 wrote:*   

> also adding these parameters to the cmd line will make it so it is more presentable and un-choppy:
> 
> ```
> splash=silent,fadein,fadeout,quiet
> ```
> ...

 

Ok. Changing runlevel + adding silent,fadein,fadeout,quiet worked i.e. I have fbconcoder -  thank you. [I still have the strange flipping during udev to kernel message log and resume printing after NetworkManager (and no progress bar)]

 *Gavin_darkglider wrote:*   

> There is a tool for making a initrd for this, so it works right after the bootloader, but grub can be a pain to configure for this....... for an example here is my grub. conf......
> 
> ```
> 
> title  Gentoo Linux
> ...

 

Well - there are tools for creating various initrd. Personally I found external initrd a pain and I simply use in-kernel initrd. In such way I don't have to configure grub and all I have to configure is a single plaintext file.

Unfortunatly most prefere "magic" tools which need to be hand-patched to include all I need (I have / and swap on lvm2, hibernation).

PS. http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fbsplash was one of the guides I used.

----------

